# Awesome small mantid enclosures



## spider_creations (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey guys  and galsI just wanted to show you some new mantid enclosures I bought they are really nice and we're at a great price of course they were not made for mantids but it's really esay to turn them into a mantis enclosure.... I was looking for these and finally found some for sale  I currently bought 5


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have the taller versions that held parrot food. Post pictures when your done I would like to see what the shorter version looks like setup. The lid is better also on yours. The only downside I have with this type container is when mantid is on the lid it is hard to unscrew so I finally just set the lid on instead of screwing it down.


----------



## Starving Always (Mar 19, 2016)

i bought these too! unfortunately only one of them as i couldnt find multiple. they were at Dollar Tree


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2016)

Will work but you would likely need to modify the lid.


----------



## Osfigueroajr (Mar 19, 2016)

I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago and I haven't done anything with it yet. I'd like to see a picture on how your lid turns up if you will be modifying it.


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 19, 2016)

Osfigueroajr said:


> I bought one of these a couple of weeks ago and I haven't done anything with it yet. I'd like to see a picture on how your lid turns up if you will be modifying it.


This afternoon I will be modify it


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey here's an update with some pictures I first cut a feeding hole and used Cosby art's idea instead of foam he uses medicine bottle caps I am using  water bottle caps 

First I cut the top of of the water bottle then I cut a hole in the contaier then I hot glued it in place and made sure there were no openings or  sharp plastic pieces then a made 2 holes in the container cap then hot glued vent cloth I could have used mesh but wanted this one to be made out of cloth of course I only mentioned the important steps anyway hope you all in joy the pictures


----------



## Starving Always (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks very nice!! How did you make the huge holes on the lid? 0:


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 20, 2016)

Starving Always said:


> Looks very nice!! How did you make the huge holes on the lid? 0:


I used a special drill bit


----------



## Starving Always (Mar 20, 2016)

spider_creations said:


> I used a special drill bit


ive always wanted to use a drill!!


----------



## spider_creations (Mar 20, 2016)

Starving Always said:


> ive always wanted to use a drill!!


Yeah I like it because it does all the hard work for me lol


----------



## dmina (May 11, 2016)

I love these little containers...


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 11, 2016)

> > Its at all home depots or whatever, called a hole drill bit. Has a round head and drill bit inside.


like this one. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Vermont-American-2-in-Carbon-Hole-Saw-with-Mandrel-18332/202256375


----------



## CosbyArt (May 12, 2016)

spider_creations said:


> Hey here's an update with some pictures I first cut a feeding hole and used Cosby art's idea instead of foam he uses medicine bottle caps I am using  water bottle caps
> 
> First I cut the top of of the water bottle then I cut a hole in the contaier then I hot glued it in place and made sure there were no openings or  sharp plastic pieces then a made 2 holes in the container cap then hot glued vent cloth I could have used mesh but wanted this one to be made out of cloth of course I only mentioned the important steps anyway hope you all in joy the pictures
> 
> ...


Great variation of using the bottle caps.  So how did the habitat work out for you? I do like the nice clean looking openings you did in the lid, looks nice.


----------



## avn (May 13, 2016)

What's in the open cups beneath?


----------



## CosbyArt (May 13, 2016)

avn said:


> What's in the open cups beneath?


Are you referring to dmina's post in her first image? (as there is no context for your sentence) If that is what you are talking about, those are your standard plant seedling trays.


----------



## avn (May 14, 2016)

Yeah I was referring to the open cups with the brightly colored plants in them in dmina's  first image. Are you keeping insects in there? How come they don't escape?

they're fake flowers right?


----------



## dmina (May 15, 2016)

Those are cups for my mantis... 2oz &amp; 4oz size... I also do the tops for them but if I put the top on you couldn't see the decorations inside.. 

The plants are the fake flowers.. 

Here is what the tops look like..











I cut a hole it the top of the cup and hot glue screen to the underside of it...


----------



## spider_creations (May 30, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Great variation of using the bottle caps.  So how did the habitat work out for you? I do like the nice clean looking openings you did in the lid, looks nice.


Yeah they worked great !


----------

